# Help! Powdered Egg whites.. funny smell?



## darlaj (Dec 15, 2002)

I hope that someone can help me. I have recently purchased Deb-El powdered egg whites to use in my royal icing. Upon opening the sealed container, I noticed that it had a slight.. faint.. rotten egg odor. I didnt use it, fearing that it could be bad.. took it back to the grocery and purchased another ..at another grocery store.. and this one too smells faintly like bad eggs.
Has anyone had any experience with powdered egg products? Do they all have this slight odor? Should I be concerned about using them?
Thank you for any help! We realyl want to frost our snowman cookies.
ps.. any other ideas for frosting snowman cutout cookies other than royal icing?
Thanks again
darla J


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, that is normal that they smell, threw me off at first too. Just use as planned, when re-constituted their fine.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

The recipe on this site tastes better than royal and dries fairly firm but I wouldn't suggest stacked the cookies:

http://www.karenscookies.com/recipes_cuticing.htm#linkx


----------

